# rage fury pro (r128) with ati-gatos drivers

## generac

I've emerged the ati-gatos drivers, set up my XF86config file, and made sure my kernel doesn't have dri  because I'm supposed to be using the dri built into X. However, upon starting X, i get the message module r128 not found, disabling drm, etc etc.  now my r128_drv.o is in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ and that IS in my module path in the X config file. So what is going on? one other thiing, when i do enable dri in the kernel, it finds the module, but X crashes and freezes every time. What am i forgetting to do?

----------

## ASCI Blue

You need kernel support. If the Rage 128 is anything like Radeon you need a module to get it to work, as well as an agpgart module.

----------

## generac

actually, you're NOT supposed to enable dri in the kernel, the ati-gatos drivers have nothing to do with the kernel. It's all part of X. thats what the dri.sf.net page says.

----------

## ASCI Blue

I started using Gatos after I read this post. 

```

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20010402 AGP 4x x86/MMX/3DNow!

```

I have DRI compiled into the kernel as well as an updated DRM from the gatos site. Might need to snag that too.

----------

## stormer

I have the same card and all works well, I've updated DRI whith gatos, nothing goes dowm, mayby it is just a configuration problem.

p.s. tell me if you are able to capture TV, my tv captures are not fixed, it is worst than a coded channel

----------

